# Save our Seafarers - Your Help is needed



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

I rec'd this e-mail through the industry today, if it is OK with the site admin/mods on here I would like to share it with SN members.

*Dear Friends and Colleagues,

As you will no doubt be aware, the threat posed by piracy in the Indian Ocean to our Merchant seafarers is increasing on a weekly basis. Currently, almost 800 Merchant naval officers and crew are being held hostage on over 30 ships. 

It is difficult to imagine the trauma that they and their families are facing as we know that many of these seafarers are being systematically abused and tortured by the Somali pirates and some have been killed.

I would be grateful therefore if you can spare 2 minutes to participate in a recently launched campaign, "Save our Seafarers". Organized by ourselves and a number of other shipping associations.

Please go to the SOS website: http://www.saveourseafarers.com <http://www.saveourseafarers.com> and send the SOS letter to your government, just two clicks and its free - then ask your friends and family and colleagues to do the same.

Thank you very much for your support, together we can all make a difference*


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

I have sent my letter


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Letter sent!


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Mine gone as well.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Mine is on it's way to our PM.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

On it's way .


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Mine will be on Julia's desk right now - no doubt she'll read it on Monday. I put in a good word for Degsy too.

John T.


----------



## Ken Green (Jun 13, 2005)

On it's way, 
Ken


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Done !!


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Done !!


----------



## trawlermanpete (Jan 14, 2008)

Done.....


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Done. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Pemcol (Feb 24, 2007)

Done it too.


----------



## leigh ashton (Jan 27, 2011)

Done::


----------



## done it (Dec 16, 2006)

done it has done it


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Done. Lets hope they take some notice.


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Done (Thumb)


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

All done ... and the wife!


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Sent one off, hope it helps.


----------

